# New Guy Here



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

set up to fish...


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

awesome man, welcome to the club. looks like a cool boat


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

hi and welcome,

If you can bolt the motor on that would be best way if you want to leave it on while trailering. 

On my 4hp which does not have bolt holes I used two eye bolts through the transom, one on each side of the motor, and lashed it down with rope through the eye bolts and carry handle. Also, check to make sure that your clamps are snug before you take off.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Welcome to Microskiff!

Trailering with the motor on should be no problem. I'd be more concerned trailering with the blind attached! 

Cool set up, multi-use boat.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks nice.


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Welcome. I sometimes miss my highsider. Many memories, most very good. Any background on how you did that camaflouge?

Kemo


----------



## rashouri87 (Jul 2, 2009)

I bought the boat with the paint on it like that, it looks like a factory job from '85 (the hull year!!) as the color extends on the inside with glass splash on top.

The blind is 100% home built using 3/4 inch conduit with bimini hardware and bimini straps and bungees to hold it up. The mesh material is Hunter's Specialties AP HD camo (I love the color scheme for the marsh we hunt and the ducks can't tell the difference!) and it is outfitted with Avery Realgrass which has been sprayed with drab and brown colors. That picture doesn't show how fully concealed the boat can become when the mesh is stretched over the entire hull. 

thanks for the welcomes!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

welcome aboard and wow, after looking at that picture it just occurred to me this would have been a great way to smuggle bales out of the Everglades back in the early 70's. And kill a few ducks while yer at it.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm not a duck hunter, but that is one great looking camo job.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> welcome aboard and wow, after looking at that picture it just occurred to me this would have been a great way to smuggle bales out of the Everglades back in the early 70's. And kill a few ducks while yer at it.


What do mean "would" have been?  :  :-X


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

That looks great, but don't forget a folding boat trailer jack for the tongue of your trailer before damaging the tile driveway / bastetball court.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Dang, thats a great setup. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------

